# Brazilian Private Aircraft Museum



## Lucke.stz (Jul 3, 2010)

Last month the new Museu here in Brazil open your doors.

It´s from a Air Company Called TAM.

On this collection there are com great warbirds, like mig´s, spitfire, corsair. It is the most big particular Museum of the South America.

A Constellation was part of the colletion too, and a Savioa Marchetti S.55 completely restored.

An American Flea Ship, the first homebuild projected and constructe by a woman (see pic) is in the colection too.







I did a article about the museum on my personal blog, the link is http://www.spruemaster.com/blog/index.php/2010/07/museu_tam/, there are about 130 pics.

The text is in portuguese, but can be translated do english and other 30 languages...

Hope enjoy the virtual visit,

Best regards.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice ! Thanks Lucas.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2010)

Good stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the info Lucas!


----------

